# BimmerFest Road Rally Info



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice work Cliff :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Dang Cliff! That is so amazing!!!

:bow: 


It is times like this when I am in total awe of
the power of the Internet, and the altruistic 
good nature of the members of this community!!!


Cliff - THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

My pleasure. 

(edit: forgot the smiley)


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Very Cool! :thumbup: 

The ride on 154 coming down the mountain back into Santa Barbara has some spectacular views of the ocean.


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

Awesome pics Cliff!!!

Gio


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I was so impressed I just ordered the software myself from http://www.delorme.com .

I'm a sucker for cool map stuff.

I have a great pseudo-topographic map of the US from http://www.ravenmaps.com , too.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *I was so impressed I just ordered the software myself from http://www.delorme.com .
> 
> I'm a sucker for cool map stuff.
> 
> I have a great pseudo-topographic map of the US from http://www.ravenmaps.com , too. *


I was looking at their site last night, and you can get a satellite image database add-in for the current version of their product (Topo 4.0). However, my fun for the month is coming from Rocky Mountain Windowtint. 



> _Originally posted by Scott_
> *The ride on 154 coming down the mountain back into Santa Barbara has some spectacular views of the ocean.*


I bet. It's about a 2000' ridgeline. How high up are you when the ocean comes into clear view?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> *I bet. It's about a 2000' ridgeline. How high up are you when the ocean comes into clear view? *


I would say by the time you get to the first big right hand turn (descending). Jon would know better.


----------



## BlackCell (Mar 11, 2003)

jaramill: I agree...i know the SB area well, having lived there for some time. It will be a beautiful ride indeed.

cliff: thanks for all your work on this. the toppo map is awesome.
I cant wait.


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> *However, my fun for the month is coming from Rocky Mountain Windowtint.
> *


Hey, are these the guys in Livermore? They are AWESOME - actually Matt specifically.
He did my wife's 7 series and it came out incredibly good.

BTW - maps!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

umnitza said:


> *Hey, are these the guys in Livermore? They are AWESOME - actually Matt specifically.
> He did my wife's 7 series and it came out incredibly good.
> 
> BTW - maps!:thumbup: :thumbup: *


I'm glad to hear you confirm Keith's recommendation of this shop. I have an appointment to have the car done next Saturday. I'll mention to them that a happy customer said Matt does awesone work and see if that gets him doing my car


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

Matt's highly professional, his other guy is equally so.

One of the biggest reasons I really liked the place aside from the quality was Matt's obvious experience. Not once did he ask me to "wait in the customer area".

He answered all my questions as if he's heard them many times but still continued to diligently go about his work.

He may or may not remember me, but tell him Matt w/ the 740i appreciates his work.


----------

